# 2011 F-150 plow problem



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

Has anyone heard about Ford not offering a plow package for the F-150? Also they dont want plows on these trucks because of the new electric steering might cause a problem. Any one hear more about this?


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

More than likely putting a plow on a brand new F-150 will void the warranty. Buy a 250...

Holds any plow ya want it too...and good...


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 2011 F 250 with a snow plow package and a snow plow. Ford does not offer a snow plow package on a 2011 F 150. The front axle is not rated for a snow plow. *Don't do it !!!!* You will screw up your truck !!!!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Stuffdeer: Nice lookin' truck


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

That is kida ****** of ford to do. Many people plow with a half ton. It would piss me off if I bought a new truck and wanted a plow for my own driveway and now ford won't cover anything.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

There is warantee issues and you need to get with the Dealer: About 50% of them will cover you on the "QT" Of course they never want you to show up at the Dealership; with the plow on the truck!. If you decide to put a plow on an F150; you need to find a "Heavy Duty Half Ton " they best way to recognize this package is if it has 7 lug wheels instead of 6. Some of the differances are larger rear ends and larger diameter axles, bigger bearings, much higher GVW springs [4200lbs for a 2011] and the HD includes the trailer tow package in it so you get the bigger Trans cooler and larger battery and the reese hitch throw in . This is really a compleatly different animal than an off the lot F150 with car springs under it! [The term Snowplow Pckg is out the window nowadays on 150s]
Around here alot of guys that have the FX4 package; that comes with a 3900GVW springs under them; run standard HD 700-750 lb plows on them; and they handle them with no problem at all. If you just buy a standard truck with 3600lb springs you are going to have sagging problems and even after you add Timbrens the truck will set right on them; as soon as you lift the plow so dont make that mistake. And like any model of truck; make sure you have the correct springs . For a big V like we run[835lbs]; just buy the HD truck and it handles it fine.
For some reason this site has a lot of sidewalk lawyers on this subject and there is a lot of "off the wall comments" on here consirning this subject. If you are going to plow Commercially then just buy a "3/4 Ton Truck" and realize the benifits; of double bearings and big brakes etc. But if you want to plow your driveway; or a few others; and are not planning on driving around thousands of miles; with the plow up in the air ;pounding on the front end then the 150 will work fine for you .People have plow for 40 years with 1/2 tons and 700lb plows and it worked then and works today Good Luck.Thumbs Up


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

In defense of Ford – or any manufacturer for that matter – you really can’t blame them. Two things are really going against them here. First, you have government regulations for safety, fuel economy and emissions among other things. They have to design and build a truck that meets all of these regulations (which all add cost), but still be able to sell it for a price that allows them to make a profit. This is not a simple task. 

Then you have the liability side of the ledger. Part of their liability is warranty costs. Want to guess what hanging a plow off any truck does for wear and tear – and thus warranty costs? Hanging a big (heavy) hunk of aftermarket iron installed with widely varying levels of expertise and quality has a significant negative effect on the truck – and they don’t want it. Can you blame them? 

In the good old days, most trucks were pretty well “over designed” for their intended use. I remember what hanging a plow off a half ton truck wasn’t a big deal. Now, with all of the other things the manufacturers need to take into account, trucks are designed way closer to their limits. This doesn’t leave a lot of wiggle room for adding stuff on. They (and we) simply cannot afford it. 

As somebody else already said, if you really want to plow with a truck, you probably need to buck up for at least a ¾ ton. If you want to plow your own driveway with a half ton, there are several (pretty cheesy) plows available that don’t significantly over-tax a half ton truck. Unfortunately, even they will probably void your warranty. 

BTW, I drive a half ton (F-150) Ford. I plow with a one ton (F-350) Ford.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Well my truck is a 2005 and has 40K miles on it now. We have been in the Ford family since the 1930's and I am just a FORD person . However with that said when we trade trucks this time for the 1st time in the history of our family if Ford has not come to the party and upgraded their warantee to match GMs policy of 5 years and 100,000 miles or I cant buy a Ford with the extended warantee "thrown in" so the price is the same I will most certainly look at a GMC/CHEVY truck this time as I have a friend that has an 2009 Silverado with the small V8 and he gets 5MPG better mileage than I do, There is absolutely nothing about it I dont like; And the "Eaton locking rear end" came in it right from the factory! He paid about the same as my truck cost and he has more goodies and he is under warantee until 2014! He has put 60K miles on the truck already and NOTHING has ever gone wrong with it; and he now needs new tires but that will be the first dime he has spent on it for 60K! And as far as these jap cars, being so much better nowadays, I dont buy that anymore either, as another buddy paid 29K for a Toyota Tundra in 09, and it has been in the shop more than on the road; He lost the front end compleatly! And they replaced it and he then lost the tranny TWICE!:realmad: Along with electrical problems up the gazoooo. They are NOT what they once were either, and if they dont get off this 3/36K warantee and come to the party; GM is clicking away at this pickup market as I type this?????


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

FisherVMan;1186236 said:


> Well my truck is a 2005 and has 40K miles on it now. We have been in the Ford family since the 1930's and I am just a FORD person . However with that said when we trade trucks this time for the 1st time in the history of our family if Ford has not come to the party and upgraded their warantee to match GMs policy of 5 years and 100,000 miles or I cant buy a Ford with the extended warantee "thrown in" so the price is the same I will most certainly look at a GMC/CHEVY truck this time as I have a friend that has an 2009 Silverado with the small V8 and he gets 5MPG better mileage than I do, There is absolutely nothing about it I dont like; And the "Eaton locking rear end" came in it right from the factory! He paid about the same as my truck cost and he has more goodies and he is under warantee until 2014! He has put 60K miles on the truck already and NOTHING has ever gone wrong with it; and he now needs new tires but that will be the first dime he has spent on it for 60K! And as far as these jap cars, being so much better nowadays, I dont buy that anymore either, as another buddy paid 29K for a Toyota Tundra in 09, and it has been in the shop more than on the road; He lost the front end compleatly! And they replaced it and he then lost the tranny TWICE!:realmad: Along with electrical problems up the gazoooo. They are NOT what they once were either, and if they dont get off this 3/36K warantee and come to the party; GM is clicking away at this pickup market as I type this?????


I hear you, but be careful on making decisions on a sample size of one. I think you'll find the new Fords get virtually identical mileage to the GM products. Take a very close look at the GM warranty before you take it at face value. It's not all as good as it looks.

As for the "myth" of Japanese cars being so good, I have a 2006 Scion (Toyota) xB that just rolled over 80,000 miles. They replaced the radio under warranty at 32,000 miles and I put a set of front brake pads in it at 74,000 miles. That's it - and I thrash the hell out of it. (Again, a sample size of one though.)

BTW, you might want to check on what happens to that wonderful GM warranty when you hand a plow on it. Poof!


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Ford for the past few years, offered the plow package only on the heavy duty F150, which is an XL or XLT with an 8ft. bed. For 2011 they are dropping the plow package on this truck. The reason being the electrical system. I was told by a plow dealer that it was the wiring harness, battery and alternator weren't able to handle a electrical drain from the plow. However the use of an electrical steering system sound more like why Ford does not want plows on the F150. There are plows out there that will not use too much electrical current and would work. The suspension on any of any F150 will handle the plows.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i put a 8ft super duty boss on a '98 f-150 4.2 V6 4x4 with 160k miles with timbrens it held it fine and so far with half a plow season its holding up the owner says it pushes fine. i thought it was alittle crazy but its not my truck haha


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

On the issue of trucks and warranties: I purchased a Ford extended warranty for my 2011 F 250 Power Stroke Diesel. I am covered for 7 years or 200,000 miles. The policy is has an endorsement on it for snow plowing and commercial use.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Some interesting comments on here; and the electrical systems??Now that is one; that is especially interesting to me; as alot of the guys are now talking about replacing these 130-170 amp alternators; with these new 250 and even 300 AMP units................ I found an outfit out in Ca that has new 250amp that fits my f150 for $170 .................. when I have everything on in my truck that is loaded with lights and I raise my plow up with heater on full blast it really doesnt like it AT ALL................ so I know it is really tooooo much for the alternator [I think mine is a 130] so I am toying with the idea of replacing it with a 250 amp one and see if that makes a big difference for us. With all the strobes going; and light bars whirling; and backup bars; and heater; and wipers; and radios; and god knows what else; it is an awful lot for the system; and then that Fisher pump comes online and OMG................
Lettuce how much did that longer warantee cost ya?????
Too Stroked ......... I will look into that closer and read up on the fine print and I do appreaciate the heads up on that! And when I was referancing jap stuff I really ment Toyota pickups and especially that later year Tundras.................. a bunch of the guides around here bought them and have ALL got rid of them after having tons of trouble with those trucks.................


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

FVM,

I'm a huge believer in my (our) right to free choice in this great country, and choosing any truck you want is one of those rights. But, as a long time Ford guy, I'd hate to loose you. I'm glad you took my comments the right way!

I would do some serious checking if I were you. And, I'd check with a Chevy dealer as well as your friendly local Fisher dealer / installer. I think you'll find that the truck dealer might be willing to blow some smoke up your skirt just to get a sale, so word your questions carefully. 

Your Fisher dealer might really open your eyes. I see you currently have a V-plow on an F-150. We've got four of them (on one ton Fords) and they're one hell of a load both electrically and for the truck's suspensions. My hat's off to you if your F-150 has handled one so well. You must be real careful! Ask your Fisher dealer about hanging one of those bad boys off a 1/2 ton Chevy and get ready for a belly laugh. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

TS;
Well I am darn careful; and the biggest reason I get away with it, is that I dont travel any distance with it up in the air. And probably only put 1000 miles on the truck, all winter plowing with it. So all my accounts are very close to my home. If I were to get into this more than a dozen accounts; and needed to travel any distance, holding that 830lbs up in the air, it would soon come to a F250HD . But to be honest the is the SECOND F150, we tryed with the big V plow . We also had a 2008 Extended Cab, with this plow on it, and it worked great as well, but it was just toooooooooo long for what we do. It actually plowed better than this one, as it had a bigger engine. People are amazed at what we can push with this, but in all fairness they are used to watching guys plow with old claped out1/2& 3/4 tons with bald tires; and no ballast ,and open rearends, And then they see a "little" 150 pushing it right up over the plow; into the grill, and they dont take into consideration, that the truck is set up correctly, as best as we can get it. And all those things make a huge differance. Two years ago when we had over 200 inches of snow here in Northern Maine; it is tradition to plow the lakes off; to get out to the ice shacks, and they had been plowing all winter.
But we got about 30" of snow one week; so Saturday morning we get out to the lake, and a couple of friends have been chippin away at it, with straight plows and had only made it about a 150 yards out on the lake. One in a 3/4 ton Dodge with an 8' Fisher; had gotten his tranny so hot he blew a hose and it had puked out the fluid all over the snow. The other guy with a HD Halfton GMC with a 7.5; was still pounding away at it and I could NOT believe the abuise he was inflicting on the truck as he is 80 years old; and most guys have got over all that by then,.
Anyway not to brag; but that asked me if I would try with the V and as usual I told me that I WAS NOT going to wreck my personal truck; so we could go ice fishing. So I chained up the rear wheels; and droped into low range; and went out Ved back, and tryed it and as it split out in front, I could see the truck was going to push it. So we just keep going right along staying in the middle of were it has been plowed all winter; and I went right to our shack a 1/2 mile out on the lake without ever stopping. So its not always about if its a 3/4 ton or One ton ; or the width of your plow; but how well you are getting what you got transfered to the ICE !!!! Of course as you well know, they were both trying to plow right down to the ice and I left 2" as I went . The GMC started wingin back about a 1/3 of a blade at a time and I did to; and in 20 mins we had a respectable ice road and everyone was out to their shacks.................
I have a good friend that owns the hardware Store in Danforth and he has taken his 8.5V off his one ton 2 wheel drive and put it on his new HD half ton GMC so that should be interesting one. I went up and looked it over and he only has the 3900lb front springs and it really didnt pull it down anymore than mine does and he is only plowing his own parking lot and the house so I think he will be fine as the plow is mostly on the ground anyway but time will tell; I think his plow is around 55lbs heavyer than mine .


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

FVM:

Warranty was $3000.00. As I said, it was issued by Ford and not some no name company. This is a commercial warranty with snow plowing endorsements. 7 year, 200,000 miles. LOL ... I have had the truck since September, 2010 and just turned 1400 miles.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Lettuce,
That sounds like a heck of a nice truck with one hell of a warantee to me!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

FVM: Thank You


----------



## fouseasonsmi (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Guys , New to the site.. so basically what youre saying is that, if you have the Fx4 package you should be fine with the standard 7.5' plow on the f150? I currently have a 2004 F150 with the FX4 Package. The truck has 125,000 miles on it currently but the majority of the miles are highway driving. I am thinking of putting a straight 7.5' BOSS plow on it with wings. I currently only manage residential driveways, but am looking to get into some light commercial lots. What do you guys recommend... Thanks in advance -Matt


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Yea the FX4 pckg had the 3900 lb front springs so that plow would be fine . Although there is going to be a hundred guys that have no idea what they are talking about tell you that it wont work with anything but a sheet of 1/4 plywood in front of it . Ask them what their opinion is based on and it will usually be ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, no much. And they have a friend that has a 3/4 ton and he told them so ????? We have used half tons for 35 years now and they plow just as good now ; as they ever did .


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Any 7 1/2 Boss will work. The recommended plow by Boss is either the 7 or 7 1/2 Sport Duty. I have had some Boss dealers say the 8 ft would work and even say the V-blade 8' 2" would work on the F150 FX4. If you are doing mostly driveways, I would stay with the 7 1/2 ft straight.


----------



## BayStateGlenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Just received a SVE Bulletin (Special Vehicle Engineering) from Ford.
QVM Bulletin # Q-200
2011 F-150 Snow Plow Upfit Restriction
Models Affected: All 2011 F150 vehicles

basically says: "Due to the Electric Power Assisted Steering (EPAS), plow installation may result in temporary function loss of some electrical features...."

Looks like those that want to plow should look to buy a different truck than the new F150. 
What a shame.


----------

